# New DT Swiss RR 1450 Tricon wheels



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

These look nice, i've always liked the idea of crows foot lacing. 18/24 spokes with a shallow rim, seems like an all around good wheel set. Steel spokes, i like the way the nipple is inserted into the rim. 20mm wide. Best of all, tubeless. It doesn't say much about tubeless but if you click on one of the three options there are a couple little icons at the top and one is "tubeless".

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/TRICON/RR-1450-mon-Chasseral.aspx

video about the mtn version, http://blogs.bikemag.com/news/interbike-video-all-new-dt-swiss-tricon-wheels/

more info/pics, http://www.bikerumor.com/2009/09/22/interbike-2009-new-dt-swiss-tricon-tubeless-road-and-mtb-wheels/

Retail for $1350-1360 for the mtn set!!!!! I'm out on that, maybe street prices will be lower???

Discuss.....


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

vortechcoupe said:


> Best of all, tubeless. It doesn't say much about tubeless but if you click on one of the three options there are a couple little icons at the top and one is "tubeless".


I suspect that icon is a mistake and that just the mountain version is tubeless. One piece of circumstantial evidence is that the road version comes with rim tape.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

wow! $1300 for a set that any wheelbuilder can sell, with a better kinlin rim mind you, for around half the price and almost certainly built lighter .

good deal... nawt.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

so any wheel builder can sell me a tubeless rim? or at least a rim that doesn't have spoke holes??? Click the 3rd link. Half price i don't think so, a quality hand built would be about 800-850 with nice hubs. Probably even with dt 240 hubs it would cost 800-900 i think. I do agree that at 1300 i wouldn't buy them, but if ebay, team discount etc.. made them more around the 8-900 range i'd think about it.

p.s. I ride a set of nio30,sapim, WI hubs.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

IDK if its tubeless specific rim, that is indeed a feature - but u can run tubeless on many sets ups (including dt's 1.1)... spoke holes a biggie? I think not - infact i prefer them, i don't want major surgery if i have to replace a nipple or spoke for whatever reason.

nio27/ sapim cx-ray and WI hubs is what i was thinking - should be around $650-700 incl labor I should think.

If tubeless specific is really all that and you must go bling, i'd opt for the eurus over that.. in the real world the weight is probably similar, and for all that money, who wants a 20mm rim? At least in factory alu, Eurus is one of the stiffest and most aero out there, and known to be very good quality with its record hubs.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

major surgery to replace a spoke/nipple?? you didn't watch the video did you?? You don't even have to take the tire off to replace a spoke or nipple on the DT wheels. With your tubeless setup you'd have to take the tire, rim strip(s) off then reinstall all said parts and re inflate, mess with sealant, etc.. Plus adding the rim strips to a nio or other normal rim adds weight.

"in factory alum, eurus is one the the most aero out there" are you crazy!?!?!?! (I know your talking about shallow depth wheels) I guess you haven't seen the big fat alum spokes!!! The DT wheels are 18/24 with i assume aerolite spokes. I'd bet money the DT's are more aero then a set of eurus'.

Again, i think the price is the major reason not to buy these wheels.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

no, didn't see the vid. disinterested. I guess they work the same as Mavic's MTB tubeless rim. 

The biggest aero factors are rim depth (ie the dt is screwed), then spoke count, then spoke type in that descending order. Not crazy... (ok, maybe)...

http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-15505311.html

that, and despite what one of those reports state, the RR maybe not be tubeless - at least DT suggest it may require rim tape:
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/da64d9c5-4048-4372-be8b-7ad15fc7592e/TechnicalDatasheet.aspx

and why does it have a proprietary nipple shape? that's annoying... anyone with a normal spoke key on a ride can't help u.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

yeah, that is kinda annoying about the torx nipples. I've had to use the spoke wrench tool on my park IB-3 before and that was nice and easy out on the road.

anyone else have thoughts on these?


----------



## bisk (Jul 13, 2009)

I have ordered a set earlier this week, about 700 Euros. I have chosen these instead of the Shimano WH 7850 C24 TL which seem unavailable from Shimano. I had the C24 TL on order for two months...I already have the tubeless tires.

Obviously there are loads of other wheel options out there, but these appeal to me both looks and tech wise. I don't want deep aero rims, rim tape, inner tubes, thick alu fulcrum or campa spokes, so that made the choice easier.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*update???*



bisk said:


> I have ordered a set earlier this week, about 700 Euros. I have chosen these instead of the Shimano WH 7850 C24 TL which seem unavailable from Shimano. I had the C24 TL on order for two months...I already have the tubeless tires.
> 
> Obviously there are loads of other wheel options out there, but these appeal to me both looks and tech wise. I don't want deep aero rims, rim tape, inner tubes, thick alu fulcrum or campa spokes, so that made the choice easier.


Did the wheels arrive yet?

If yes, have you had enough miles/kilometers on them yet to give any feedback?


----------



## MB-BMC (Aug 2, 2009)

Mine just arrived  

I have not ridden them yet, just put on a pair of tires and a cassette, so they are ready for the first ride tomorrow.

PS... About the tubless discussion in this thread: They are tubless, without rim tape.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Great looking bike.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

bisk said:


> I have ordered a set earlier this week, about 700 Euros. I have chosen these instead of the Shimano WH 7850 C24 TL which seem unavailable from Shimano. I had the C24 TL on order for two months...I already have the tubeless tires.


Been a while since your post, but where are you and where did you pick these up for 700 euro?


----------



## MB-BMC (Aug 2, 2009)

@tomato...

As a comment on price/avaliability... I searched the market and did not find anywhere I could buy the wheels for Euro 700. I bought mine from Jedi-Sports in Germany for Euro 769. http://www.jedi-sports.de/product_info.php/info/p2268_DT-Swiss-RR-1450-Tricon.html

Jedi-Sports are excellent to deal with. Fast and honest communication, fast shipping and good prices. 

Hope this helps.


----------

